# WTB Gaming Mouse



## mihir (Jun 13, 2011)

I want a gaming mouse,R.A.T.S preferable but not necessarily.
Max I can pay is $40(Can extend it a bit depending on the deal but would like to keep it under or equal to this) Shipped to India.(You can choose the cheapest way of shipping you want )

PM me with offers or post on the thread,also the mouse should be in perfect working condition,usage wear and tear is ok and some minor scratches which do not effect the functionality are fine.


----------



## mihir (Jun 14, 2011)

Mouse Wanted !!!
Even the used mice on ebay are pretty expensive,hit me up with any gaming mice you have


----------



## Scubie67 (Jun 14, 2011)

Are there not any computer stores near you that carry gaming mice? I could be wrong but I am thinking shipping to India may cost more than the cost of a midrange gaming mouse.


----------



## mihir (Jun 14, 2011)

The gaming accessories available in India are insanely expensive and the used deals on them aren't good either, so that is why I am looking for a mouse from US where gaming accessories are reasonably priced and the flat rate usps international box is 10 bucks so or if someone can find out a cheaper method of shipping.


----------



## Scubie67 (Jun 15, 2011)

hmm..strange that computer products would expensive compared to US..especially with India booming like it is...Maybe a internet based computer goods co. like Tiger Direct or something similar is what you are looking for?


----------



## mihir (Jun 15, 2011)

Scubie67 said:


> hmm..strange that computer products would expensive compared to US..especially with India booming like it is...Maybe a internet based computer goods co. like Tiger Direct or something similar is what you are looking for?



The import duties are ridiculous in India which makes everything imported really expensive which includes all the electronics and cars.
So the import duties apply to both the online and offline stores


----------



## Scubie67 (Jun 15, 2011)

mihir said:


> The import duties are ridiculous in India which makes everything imported really expensive which includes all the electronics and cars.
> So the import duties apply to both the online and offline stores



 Hmm ..Isnt India part of free trade..there shouldnt be high tariffs I wouldnt think .I know the US has exported many of our jobs there,this is unless Indian government isnt reciprocating of course. This may be getting into off-topic discussion subforum area.

 There may be some India based internet sites you can find mice from.Also I looked at the RAT(I guess its from Saitek) looks wicked,but looks like they kinda copied the G9 logitech mouse(which I use) and just added extra features,hehe.


----------



## mihir (Jun 15, 2011)

A new Logitech G9 is available in India for $100 + Shipping.
And the used ones aren't that fairly priced either.

And RAT is insanely expensive.


----------



## Scubie67 (Jun 16, 2011)

mihir said:


> A new Logitech G9 is available in India for $100 + Shipping.
> And the used ones aren't that fairly priced either.
> 
> And RAT is insanely expensive.



 Yeah thats about what I paid for mine over 2.5 years ago.I think the have come down 30 or 40 dollars or so here.It doesnt appear India is quite on the fair trade yet where goods are imported there from other countries cheaper yet.Whos fault it is... your countrys ,the US or another,I am not sure.I just figured each country had its equivalent of Newegg or something similar where you get Comp electronics at good price.


----------



## Scubie67 (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh yeah just another thing if I may.Unless you have your heart set on the saitek rat,I can tell you something about logitech first hand.I have no affiliation with logitech or am I an employee of that company just a consumer.You can probably find the old g9 thread I made on it from 2 years ago.

 A few months or so after owning The G9 it started failing on me,cant remember exactly what the problem was but it wasnt working as it was supposed to,I think cursor wasnt moving or something like that.I sent an email to customer service to see about warranty replacement.Got a message the next day or so asking what the problem was and for a scan of the receipt,which I did.Got a quick email back that a replacement was being sent out.WOW!

 So with just a receipt and my explanation they were sending out a new G9 without asking for the broken one in return.THATS CUSTOMER SERVICE! Promptly got it in justa few days.Keep in mind I live in USA not India so service response time may vary but they definitely earned me as a customer...I have never had warranty service before on my word of mouth and definitely not without sending the defective product.So I am just saying at least in my experience Logitech was a good company.But if your serious about gaming I suggest get what makes you happy and are comfortable with ,I am just relaying my experience as a cutomer...Sorry about the long story..hehe.


----------



## mihir (Jun 17, 2011)

Logitech Support is good here too.
But not that good as per your experience in states.


----------



## mihir (Jun 22, 2011)

/\
 /  \
/    \


----------



## mihir (Jul 5, 2011)

Read between the lines
________________________________

BUMP
________________________________


----------

